# Mermaid Greens!



## SQUALID (May 26, 2009)

Here's a tutorial I've been thinking of doing but I've never had the time to. I hope this will help you! The colours I've used for this look can of course be exchanged with others if you haven't got the shade that I used or if you just don't like it. Have fun!








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------



1. Do your base, primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow fallouts.









2. Put *Ninja Minerals "Request"* on the eyelid.









3. Put *MAD Minerals "UR Fine" *on the
outer part of the eyelid, on top of the Request.









4. Put *MAD Minerals "Nature Lover"* in the crease.
This doesn't need to be too perfect, just match the other eye.









5. Put *MAD Minerals "Lots of Love" *above the Nature Lover.









6. Blend the colours together. Make sure no ugly lines are
visible. I'm not as careful with the inner corner of the eye,
it will be fixed a few steps later. After the blending is done
you can also touch up the colours that have faded a bit.









7. Put *Ninja Minerals "Request"* underneath the eye.









8. Time for the highligting and fixing the inner
corner of the eye! Put *MAD Minerals "Wedding"*
underneath the eyebrow and on the inner corner
of the eye, on both the top- and bottom lid.









9. Carefully put a little bit of MAD Minerals "Black (matte)"
on the outer part of the eyelid to deepen that green.









10. Wipe the powder off to get rid of the fallouts.
Also wipe your lashes from fallouts and brush
through your brows to clean them up. Draw your
eyeliner. This is how I do it!









11. Add mascara and put some white eyeliner on your waterline.









12. Fix your brows. Done!









Bonus! Now this is how even my face looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

fabulous!!! you should enter this in next months Tutorial contest!!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 26, 2009)

ahh this is beautiful!!


----------



## shea_47 (May 26, 2009)

this is really pretty! your liner is always so flawless, and your liner tut helped me a lot!


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2009)

Excellent Tut! Thank you. That last photo is cute.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 27, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!!! I will try this!


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Jaim (May 27, 2009)

This is nice, I gotta try it!


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2009)

SO excited that you posted!


----------



## makeupmag (May 28, 2009)

I love how the shades came together so prettily. I scrolled quickly and the transition was beautiful!~


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 28, 2009)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW beautiful tut


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

thanks for this tutorial! I want to give it a try!


----------



## Samantha_McKay (May 31, 2009)

Okay, heres my look for tomorrow! Those are my two favorite colors! And as a redhead I can wear them! Yay for really good bright green tuts! I second that btw, enter next months tutorial contest.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

LOVE! That looks gorgeous, and I have a crush on you, gorgeous lady!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 31, 2009)

very pretty! i will try this out!


----------



## linni1011 (May 31, 2009)

Its so gorgeous! It looks really nice with your eye colour =) Great job!


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (May 31, 2009)

I love this! It's gorgeous and goes so well with your eye color, too. I don't use greens much but I may have to try this out sometime.


----------



## amberenees (May 31, 2009)

awesome tut...
i love the colors...
sOOooOooo vibrant!!!


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2009)

beautiful look.. amazing use of color


----------



## cimelleh (Jun 1, 2009)

awesome!! i will surely try this, thanks!


----------



## nikki (Jun 3, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 21, 2009)

I ALWAYS look forward to your looks/tuts - your personality really comes through and you're just adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And thanks for posting your blog in English!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 23, 2009)

If I were a dog, I'd hump this thread.


----------



## Licota (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant wait to test this look when I recieve my eyeshadows etc in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great tutorial too, love the picture-way of showing a tutorial.


----------



## nunu (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jul 28, 2009)

very cute


----------



## tarnii (Jul 29, 2009)

Really lovely


----------



## bennsgirl (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! you are very talented! (and very very  pretty also) 
Are you a model? You look like one


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I completely adore the colors. Thanks!!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

wow, those are wonderful colours! they look great on you too.


----------



## Chloevien (Jan 15, 2010)

The transition is flawless, gorgeous.....


----------



## ladyx (Jan 16, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 23, 2010)

These colours look amazing together, you do such good tutorials!


----------



## forevernars (Jun 24, 2010)

I love this! Green is probably one of my favorite colorful eye looks


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful! Love greens right now... I need to buy me a few of these mineral shadows.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

I absolutely love this look! I will try this out I need to work on my blending skills!!! ~_~


----------



## stefwho (Jun 25, 2010)

wow nice color combo


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

Your tutorials are fab! this is stunning,and so are you xx


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Your application is absolutely amazing! Great job, and I love it


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 7, 2010)

Your blending is flawless! Great tutorial. I am going to try this look using MAC's Shimmermoss, Humid, Sweet & Punchy, and Dazzlelight. Thank you!


----------



## Mao (Oct 12, 2010)

*Very nice colors* . I like the way that you apply your different eye shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your eyelashes are very well separated, what mascara have you used? 
Congratulation for your make up


----------



## smexiebinks (Nov 14, 2010)

Im ....in love...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	GORGEOUS MAKEUP!!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG!  i totally love this!
  	love the last pic, suuuuuppa cute!
  	great tutorial!


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 21, 2010)

Once again absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I love green so much.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Dec 8, 2010)

Love love love it. The greens are fab


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 19, 2010)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

ok i tried this look and just couldn't pull it off... please come to my house and do this look on me


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

i love how the colors arent too matchy-matchy.. really makes the combo pop!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 15, 2011)

I love this look! You are gorgeous and adorable at the same time! lol


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this, it's amazing!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 19, 2011)

so beautiful! would like to see the final look for the whole face..


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful look! I think I'm going to try it tomorrow


----------



## mcrz2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your eyes look amazing with this color.


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 25, 2012)

wow! my fav!


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Your skin is so beautiful, you literally have zero imperfections. I love this look, you've made it so fun and your blending techniques are heavenly!


----------



## msmid (Jul 29, 2013)

Great!


----------

